# Kaleidoscope



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Khatia Buniatishvili
Kaleidoscope

Release Date March 11, 2016
Duration01:00:49
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateAugust 23, 2015 - August 26, 2015
Recording Location
Berlin, Fünkhaus Nalepastrasse, Saal 1


----------

